# Soft start for an old Makita 3600 router



## brogan (Dec 4, 2006)

Is there a way that I can modify my old Makita router so that it has a soft start?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The answer is "almost". You can buy an after market speed controller and start at low speed and dial it up. Harbor freight has one that may still be on sale for $9.95. There is no way to use a factory soft start in an older machine. There is no place for the circuit card inside the casing.


----------



## petermc (Jul 17, 2008)

how do you change a 3600b router bit ?


----------

